# Thoughts on attending a contractor marketing seminar



## ChickySmiles (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello!
I just saw on Facebook that a company called Airo Marketing is hosting a seminar on canvassing, telemarketing, web marketing and sales collateral. (I'm thinking print and signage) Did some research and seems like they are a pretty solid company and have helped many in our industry. Has anyone been to an seminar hosted by Airo?


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

Haven't been to a seminar but they call us about 3 times a day during storm season trying to get us to pay them to set our appointments. If you can learn something from the seminar and it's free by all means go. However, I think it's silly to pay someone else to set call people out of the white pages to set appointments so much a lead when you can clearly do it yourself. If you spent 1 hour a day calling or door banging you would be amazed at the results. That is, of course, if that's the type of marketing you want to do.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

When ever someone has one post and is promoting a product, my spam sniffer is up. 

it can't hurt to attend any free semianr. if it's free they will try to sell you something. if it's not free, then they already sold you. However even if it's free you may gain one nugget of knowledge that makes it all worth while.


----------

